# Lemony Snicket's A Series of Unfortunate Events (2004)



## Cailleach (Dec 20, 2004)

Featuring Jim Carey, Jim Carey and Jim Carey  Jim Carey as Count Olaf, Bad Actor, Worse Villain and as a few other characters in Lemony Snicket's a Series of Unfortunate Events,, after the books!

I haven't read the books, but the trailer looks really cool! I really want to see this movie!

Trailer can be found *here*


----------



## Hypes (Dec 21, 2004)

It's a great film - a children's tale, granted, but an incredible world. Quite interesting.


----------



## Cailleach (Dec 21, 2004)

I heard, that's why i want to see it. May be a bit strange, specially seeing Jim Carey like that. But I'm interested


----------



## Devillishgirl (Dec 29, 2004)

The books couldn't keep my interest but I have to say that I'm really looking forward to seeing the movie.  The previews look good.


----------



## MentalIsues69 (Jan 11, 2005)

I saw the movie on Christmas, it was a gift from my cousin to take us. Anyways, GREAT movie. i would love to own it and see it over and over again! it teaches you alot about life and blah. Very good movie... i think everyone would like it.


----------



## angrybuddhist (Jan 12, 2005)

I didn't really like the movie. Visually, it was interesting, but Jim Carey's characterizations left me cold. The children also seemed lifeless and their escapes from danger were less than thrilling. The movie just didn't have any soul, imo.


----------



## cymric (Jan 12, 2005)

I took my neice and nephew to go see the movie about 2 weeks back and was pleasently suprised at how good the movie was.  It was gothic and very dark and it worked for kids.  No matter how bad things got there was always some light at the end of the tunnel.  Gothic for kids works.


----------



## Arwynn (Jan 14, 2005)

i havn't seen it, though i must say i would like to... mostly because there are so few films like this one..but i have also heard that though it is beautiful to watch, there is no soul to it and that makes me a bit reluctant to see it. i like reading books because they have so much to them. i find im usually dissapointed by the movies..these stories are not that well writen but they are dark and darkness is something that our society doesn't usually delve into very deep ( on an acceptable level anyways..) i think im rambling now...


----------



## Devillishgirl (Jan 15, 2005)

Took the kids to see it last week.  It was very good.  The kids loved it, my husband hated it.


----------



## Fitz (Jan 15, 2005)

angrybuddhist said:
			
		

> I didn't really like the movie. Visually, it was interesting, but Jim Carey's characterizations left me cold. The children also seemed lifeless and their escapes from danger were less than thrilling. The movie just didn't have any soul, imo.


I agree, I expected more from the movie, the trailer looked awesome, but the plot was just so thin. If they had more of that solving mysteries and using the children's intelligence, it would have made it more interesting.


----------



## sierradawn2466 (Jan 19, 2005)

yeah i was really expecting more out of jim carey too...i knew they weren't going to follow the books that much and ruin the story but jim carey could have been able to carry the movie yet didn't...

*tear* it was sad


----------

